# What is it?



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

OK, I'm stumped on this one. I don't know if this piece of wood has a useful purpose or should just be thrown in the fireplace.
This was included with the horse trailer I bought recently and I have no idea what it is. Almost threw it out but noticed strange letters burned into it. It is 2" x 2" and 18 -1/4" long.
Does anyone know what this is and what it might be used for?


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I don't see any small circles in the wood but often people use a piece of thick wood to crank the brace down on to when unhooking the trailer from the truck. I do and I have a two or three pieces of wood handy for that.


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

What type of door do you have on the back trailer? Is it a solid swinging door, or a split door?

If it's a solid swinging door it may be used as a door stop...?


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

Can you ask the people you bought the trailer from?


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

Can you call the place you purchased the trailer and ask what it is for?


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

The lady who sold me this trailer left everything in it and her recently deceased husband "took care of everything" so she has no idea what it is. There are several large heavy pieces of wood in the trailer to use for the "foot" of the hitch once parked and this mystery "stick" is only a 2 x 2. All of the doors on the trailer, include the rear doors have the click-in struts that hold each door open so I guess it can't be for that. I am totally mystified! 


This lady's husband kept this trailer (2003 Merhow Equistar) very well equipped and absolutely spotless so I'm thinking there has to be a reason he left it with the 2 extra balls, ramp for tire changing, and various tools. Someone went to the trouble of burning those letters into it and carving out the small "scoop" at one end!


Guess I'll just keep it handy and ask around, it probably has some unusual, obscure use that might come in handy some day!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Could it possibly have something to do with when you have a flat tire....
You would wedge the cut out by the spring, drive forward or backward straightening that board and lifting the tire off the ground to change....
The board is oak so STRONG....
:think:......

Could it have to do with when hooking up and slightly "off" he used that board to entice the trailer coupling to meet properly...

The extra balls could be because he found out there are different weight rated ones and he bought the proper ones to be safer...yes, there is a difference!

:shrug:... where are this forums trailer gurus????


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

That looks like a real 2x4, as in put a tape measure on it and it actually measure 2x4 instead of 1 3/4 x 3 3/4 so it wasn't purchased from Lowes. For two it looks like oak to me so almost certainly was not purchased with the trailer. At a guess it's a piece of wood that was tossed in there for who knows what.

Googled around a bit and it looks like the markings are to designate that the wood has been properly heat treated for crating used to ship over seas.

Import regulations - IPPC standard


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

Thanks Darrin, but it's a true 2 x2 and yes it seems to be oak. You're right, those could easily be export markings.


This husband who "took care of everything" obviously spent a _lot_ of time on both of their trailers making sure everything was perfect and spotless. This trailer doesn't have a speck of dirt or rust on it anywhere, every possible accessory is present and accounted for. This makes me think he wasn't the kind of person to leave an arbitrary piece of wood in there.:think:


----------

